# Own Suicide Squad early on Digital HD Today Ultra HD Blu-ray™, Blu-ray™ 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray™ Combo Pack and DVD debut on December 13



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> *SUICIDE SQUAD EXTENDED CUT*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

